# Twenty Nine Months



## DadO5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Twenty Nine Months.

In the beginning, I was a happy well adjusted single cave man who enjoyed doing cave man things. I would hunt and fish when I wanted. I would work and sleep when I wanted. I would make things out of wood and rocks, and enjoy the simple things in my pre homosapien days. Then one day, a beautiful maiden appeared who looked at my cavemanness and decided that she had found what she was looking for, and swiftly clubbed me over the head and dragged me off to be her cave-mate. The beautiful maiden had a small cub, who was as beautiful as her mother, and she melted my icy caveman heart and with a hug turned me into a fully upright walking and no longer knuckle dragging, clean cut all American man. I loved her and her mother so much, that I decided to marry and to take care them both forever. Along the way, I learned to speak properly, received an education complete with a fancy piece of paper, and sired two more cubs with my beautiful maiden. Life was strange and good. There were ups and downs, but I was learning to bury my inner caveman and become more responsible.

Twenty Nine Months.

That is how I always describe my beginnings as a father and man. Simple in its display of my blissful ignorance, and wholely true to my core being. I never looked for love, but when it found me, and upon regaining my wits, I embraced it. We enjoyed many ups and experienced many downs, as two young married people are destined to. We dealt with a serious illness with my step daughter that very nearly cost her life. I worked hard with my job, and paid for us both to go back to school, and become educated. We wanted to set a proper example for our children that it is never to late and that one must strive everyday to live life and better ones self. Needless to say, we willingly introduced a lot of stress into our marriage and family, but we were driven to be successful. Eventually, during my wife's last year of school, I tried to start a business, and that is where our trouble started.

Twenty Nine Months.

Trying to get the business off the ground, work a 60 hour per week job and care for the kids occupied most of my time, and left very little for my wife. Due to my focus on this, I missed many warning signs that she was slipping. We started to fight, and to my ever shame, I became a caveman again. Eventually, we worked through our issues and I dropped the business and started a new job, that paid extremely well. The only drawback to my job, was that it required travel, and I would only be home three days out of the week, for up to six months at a time. Thus, my wife started to feel abandoned again.

Twenty Nine Months.

According to her, she felt that because I didn't get as lonely for attention as she did, that I must have been having an affair with a coworker or having ONS on my work trips. So, she started to engage in extramarital activities, unbeknownst to me. Although I cannot pinpoint the actual date that I started to get suspicious, it was not long after it started. Something just didn't feel right, so I started to research. I started to plan. I started writing monitoring software for her laptop and then for her phone, just so I could make sure that my strange feeling was just my inner caveman being uncomfortable with the settled family life. I completed my research, started a journal, installed my software on her devices, and then sat back and waited. I logged all of her strange activity, and read through extremely disturbing texts, Facebook messages to strange men, and calls to people I had never heard of. After gathering enough evidence, I confronted her and asked her if she was cheating. I received the same reply that all suspicious spouses receive, which is no. So, I decide to continue to gather evidence, and allow her to continue on her wayward path. I focused on my children. I planned through a divorce, and how it would financially ruin me, but my children and my sanity were worth it. In the summer of 2010, my wife was riding horses with my mother when she "fell" off her horse. The aftermath is that she started to have menstral bleeding and cramping. I knew that she was miscarrying, and because we hadnt had sex in seven weeks, that it wasn't mine. After this, we attended a family reunion out of state, and afterwards she wanted to stay and spend some time with her cousin. She and my children stayed there for four weeks, before she would finally bring them home. I asked her for a second time if she was cheating, and received a second no. Three weeks after she returned, I found her in the bathroom crying, and I asked her what was wrong, but she wouldn't say. I asked her to take a pregnancy test, since I could surmise what she was crying about (missing her period) and lo and behold it was positive. She was extremely upset, however I was strangely happy. The reasons being, 1. We had stupid makeup sex when she got back and 2. She was starting to see some serious consequences for her actions. In a fit of guilt she attended church with her mother, and broke down during the service and decided that she needed to come clean. I asked her for the third and final time, if she had been unfaithful, and she finally answered truthfully. I felt one huge weight lifted, and a brief moment of satisfaction of being right, and then an unexpected mountain of hurt, anguish and surreal pain hit me. I could breath, think or control my emotions. I cried like a child who was just scolded for the first time, my inner caveman went running and hid when I needed him the most. Over the course of that might and the next month, she told me everything, and I started IC. I demanded a DNA test for the child that she was carrying and she agreed. I went with her for the procedure to collect the sample, and saw my youngest son for the first time. I fell in love with him, and knew I couldnt leave him alone in this world. I told her that I don't believe in divorce, and that I was staying and set very firm boundaries, which she has strictly adhered to. He have had a wonderful marriage since, and purchased another house far away from where we were living to start over fresh. After my son was born, I started to get the feeling that she didn't tell me everything. Her stories didn't match up with my information, and I subconsciously had put together the full scope of her betrayal. I needed to hear it from her, so I started asking for her to repeat her details again, and told her that I didn't believe her and I wanted the answers. She started to cry and I relented because I didn't want to start a fight that would not accomplish anything. So I waited, and tried several different approaches, but she never changed her story. Eventually, we had one more child, and I focused on the pregnancy and my new daughter when she arrived. After everything calmed down, my inner caveman finally showed back up, and he unemotionally explained to my wife that I had been monitoring her communications for the last three years, and that I knew everything. That she had lied when she promised to never lie again, and that she had one chance to save the marriage, and that is to write a full confession, with every detail and name, with a timeline, and to have it ready for our MC session next week. Otherwise I was prepared to divorce her, and would fight her tooth and nail for full custody of my children. Although, my inner caveman is an uneducated simpleton, he uses a lot of pretty words and makes a good argument. She was stunned, and told me that she was sorry and that fear of me leaving lead her to lie. I told her that she lost the right to withhold the truth when she married me, and that if she wanted a chance to stay married to me she would do as I asked. She agreed, and told me that our marriage is in my hands then. I told her that unfortunately, when one spouse betrays another, that is how it always ends up.

So now I sit here, scared and waiting for next week with the MC, when the full scope of her betrayals will be on paper for me. I am scared, but my inner caveman isn't. Twenty nine months from d-day till full disclosure, time to man up.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

It will be a tough conversation and you may not get the complete truth. She is affraid and she is ashamed and at the same time the A or multi A's are an addiction

It sounds like your wife has had multiple partners, have you been checked for STD's and I hate to bring this up but are you sure that the kids are yours?

You are going to have to decide based on what you find out is do you want to R or D. You do not have to decide on the spot. I would file for D either way. You do not have to go through with it.

Expose the A's to her family and your. My big mistake was not to do that. It will cost you if you do not do it. Make sure you contact OM's wives, girlfriends ect.

Sorry you are here stay tough stay healty and be there for your kids.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Make sure you get to read her story before you go to MC.

Many a WW still hold back and then use the MC to deflect her from telling more.

What set's me off about your story is you knew she was cheating, OM got her pregnant once, Then it is possible she did eventually have an OC.

Your WW has cheated before you. WW has cheated pretty much through your whole marriage. Yet Now you make a move to do something does not make sense that you gather intel but never used it.

You need to also have all your kids DNA tested and yourself for STD's.

Then after you get your WW written story to schedule a polygraph test to confirm the story.

Tell WW the date for the test. As the date gets near your WW will suddenly remember a little bit more and tell you now you know all so no need for the test.

This is the trickle truth ploy. It is done to get you to cancel the test. Don't cancel. Tell her you need to have everyting confirmed.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

I was going to ask if you get to see what she wrote at MC or before? I imagine its going to be hard to read, no matter where or when!


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 8, 2012)

theroad said:


> Make sure you get to read her story before you go to MC.
> 
> Many a WW still hold back and then use the MC to deflect her from telling more.
> 
> ...


I am confused why would you have more kids with her after catching her cheating. YES, get the poly as soon as possible. Some men do not to seem to mind all that much that their wife have sex with other men, are you one of them?

So what are you going to do with the new info you get, sorry to say this but you need to file D now.

When was the last time she had sex with an other man? there is no way she will tell the whole truth


----------



## DadO5 (Nov 29, 2012)

theroad said:


> Make sure you get to read her story before you go to MC.
> 
> Many a WW still hold back and then use the MC to deflect her from telling more.
> 
> ...


First I want to thank you and the other posters for the support. 

On to my answers:
1. We have both been STD tested, and have negative results.
2. I am not OK with my wife having sex with other men. But to be honest, the fact that she had sex with someone else is secondary to the fact the she lied to me.
3. My step daughter is special needs, and her sperm donor is a POS. I will do almost anything to protect her, including 
sacrificing myself for her. We went through alot together, 4 years of leukemia treatments and 5 years of psych treatment.
4. I am a Christian man, and have my faith to sustain me. It helps me to deal with this and to have some perspective. 
5. Although I don't believe in divorce, its a very real possibility that i will not be able to continue on with my wife.I am prepared to file.
6. I have thought long and hard about DNA testing my children, however at the end of the day they are my children, and I love them. They are innocent of thei mothers sins.

As to why i didn't act sooner: i was very much in the fog and was not willing to give up my current "world" by divorcing. I have come to understand that my "world" was over the instant she stepped outside the marriage. Like I said, time to man up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 8, 2012)

yes time to man up


----------



## DadO5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeffery said:


> I am confused why would you have more kids with her after catching her cheating. YES, get the poly as soon as possible. Some men do not to seem to mind all that much that their wife have sex with other men, are you one of them?
> 
> So what are you going to do with the new info you get, sorry to say this but you need to file D now.
> 
> When was the last time she had sex with an other man? there is no way she will tell the whole truth


Answer for why I had more children with her when I knew she was cheating:
1. I had stupid makeup / hysterical bonding sex with her when she returned from her time away.
2. I fooled myself into thinking she told me the full truth about her cheating, just not all the details.

I understand it doesn't make any sense now, and is actually quite insane. Then i hold my son or my daughter and everything seems right. I may have made a mistake in staying with her, but I will never regret having my new children.

Answer for when was the last time: 8/4/2010.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

So it sounds like you are ok with it an open marriage or you accept it ???


----------



## DadO5 (Nov 29, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> So it sounds like you are ok with it an open marriage or you accept it ???


I am not ok with it or with an open marriage. I expected my wife to be as faithful to me as I am to her. However, her lies have caused me the most pain as it has put the lie to everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Exactly so what kind of heavy lifting is she doing ?? Are you considering R ??


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

YES to ITW


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

DadO5 said:


> Answer for when was the last time: 8/4/2010.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you concerned that you might find out different when you get your list?


----------



## DadO5 (Nov 29, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> Exactly so what kind of heavy lifting is she doing ?? Are you considering R ??


She has told me everyday that she is ashamed and extremely remorseful. That she is sorry that she betrayed me and that she will never do it again. She gave me all her passwords, stopped going out with friends, paid me extra attention, got our family back into church, calls me several times per day to chat, texts me, lets me know exactly where she is going and when she will be back. Ended her poisonous friendships, setup counseling for me and her, takes wonderful care of my children and home. She also quit her job to focus on me and our family.

But then she didn't tell me the entire truth for 29 months. So as you can imagine, I feel a bit confused as I know she wants us to work, but she was "afraid" to tell me the full truth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Having been there I understand. I lived with my wifes crap for 13 years. Thank God no STDs and no babies.

I just wanted to comment that me and you both have learned a lesson in buring our heads in the sad is so easy to do and yet the worst thing we can do. In my case, I didn't have to deal with OM kid, but as years went one with my fWW adultorus behavior she spiraled down a path of self disdruction, of drinking and ONS. 

If this sight was around in the '90s I would have done things different...thats for sure.

So to other betrayed spouse act, act ....no matter how affraid you are, how strong the deniel is, no matter what the circumstance are you can't afford to bury you head in the sand. There is so much more at stake then loosing your marriage.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

DNA the kids for future health reasons you will always be their father jmo.


----------



## DadO5 (Nov 29, 2012)

LetDownNTX said:


> Are you concerned that you might find out different when you get your list?


I am terrified that I will find out that I never knew this woman in the first place, even though I have known her for 20 years. But I will no longer be governed by fear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

In_The_Wind said:


> So it sounds like you are ok with it an open marriage or you accept it ???


Thats not it at all brother, it hard to face the unfaceable.

Its hard to take action when the action you have to take hurts so damb much.


----------



## DadO5 (Nov 29, 2012)

the guy said:


> Thats not it at all brother, it hard to face the unfaceable.
> 
> Its hard to take action when the action you have to take hurts so damb much.


Thank you for understanding me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

DadO5 said:


> She has told me everyday that she is ashamed and extremely remorseful. That she is sorry that she betrayed me and that she will never do it again. She gave me all her passwords, stopped going out with friends, paid me extra attention, got our family back into church, calls me several times per day to chat, texts me, lets me know exactly where she is going and when she will be back. Ended her poisonous friendships, setup counseling for me and her, takes wonderful care of my children and home. She also quit her job to focus on me and our family.
> 
> But then she didn't tell me the entire truth for 29 months. So as you can imagine, I feel a bit confused as I know she wants us to work, but she was "afraid" to tell me the full truth.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh ok i understand now she didnt come completely clean however it sounds like yall are well into Recovery of your marriage if she has been faithful the past 29 months but didnt tell you everything that had happened is this a deal killer for you now ?? would it be better that she not come clean ?? totally ?? I am just asking as I was in a similar situation myself however I didnt tell my spouse something that had happened 10 years prior because I thought she would a. not believe me and B she would get mad however we worked thru it in mc and I now know to tell everything 100% no matter what


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 8, 2012)

well you are well aware of her lieing and she is still having you live a lie.good that you are no longer willing to rug sweep this. get a poly after she gives you her confession and confer her truthfulness if you do not it will harm you more.
DNA test needs to be done, not because you would then drop your kids from your heart, but because you need to know, you don't have to tell the kids the results if you dont want to. But how can you forgive someone if you don't know the truth of what you are forgiving her for?


----------



## DadO5 (Nov 29, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> oh ok i understand now she didnt come completely clean however it sounds like yall are well into Recovery of your marriage if she has been faithful the past 29 months but didnt tell you everything that had happened is this a deal killer for you now ?? would it be better that she not come clean ?? totally ?? I am just asking as I was in a similar situation myself however I didnt tell my spouse something that had happened 10 years prior because I thought she would a. not believe me and B she would get mad however we worked thru it in mc and I now know to tell everything 100% no matter what


I am so sorry that you and your W are in the same boat.

Yes, we have been in R, but I want a real R, not a rug sweeping fest.

For me, in my heart I have forgiven her for cheating. But I have a OCD problem with lying and liars. The lying may be a deal breaker for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DadO5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeffery said:


> well you are well aware of her lieing and she is still having you live a lie.good that you are no longer willing to rug sweep this. get a poly after she gives you her confession and confer her truthfulness if you do not it will harm you more.
> DNA test needs to be done, not because you would then drop your kids from your heart, but because you need to know, you don't have to tell the kids the results if you dont want to. But how can you forgive someone if you don't know the truth of what you are forgiving her for?


Thank you for the advice. I will DNA test them all, and I will setup the poly and I will read her confession before the MC session.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

DadO5 said:


> I am so sorry that you and your W are in the same boat.
> 
> Yes, we have been in R, but I want a real R, not a rug sweeping fest.
> 
> ...


It is always the lying that does the most damage to a marriage, during and after an affair.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Thinking back I remember how screwed up my wayward became (no kids but self destruction), but what was even worse was how my own bad behaviors came out.
Due to my own lack of taking action I brought my old anger problem out on her.

I think if you acted sooner you wouldn't have another mans kid, and I wouldn't have spent years slapping my FWW around.


Again, sure the marriage could be over but when a betrayed doesn't take action it can be so much worse.(note to other betrayed)

Even if there are kids involved and the betrayed stays for the kids, it also has an effect on them. Like the wayward spouse isn't the parent they could be by spending more time with the kids instead of being with the AP. Or the huge resentment the wayward and the betrayed spouse have for each other during an affair has to be felt by the kids.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

I think you were living a lie for very long. sad.

Do the DNA and poly.so that you can take a decision knowing everything.

But your passiveness even after she having a miscarriage of OM child is beyond my ability of understandings.

How could you be with her knowing she is lieing and banging someone else? oh......


----------



## DadO5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Kallan Pavithran said:


> I think you were living a lie for very long. sad.
> 
> Do the DNA and poly.so that you can take a decision knowing everything.
> 
> ...


It is impossible to explain without giving out too much information. As I said earlier, it is insane and the fog is cleared.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Who did she cheat with?


----------



## Hope Springs Eternal (Oct 6, 2012)

remorseful strayer said:


> It is always the lying that does the most damage to a marriage, during and after an affair.


Well, my WW didn't lie to me about anything - she had her A right out in the open, with me privy to everything. _Still_ a lot of damage is done.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

DadO5 said:


> As to why i didn't act sooner: i was very much in the fog and was not willing to give up my current "world" by divorcing. I have come to understand that my "world" was over the instant she stepped outside the marriage. Like I said, time to man up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I know exactly the feeling. My stbxw kept going back to her X when we had arguments. She would have sex. At first deny, then TT me later. She did this on many occassions throughout. 

Unnfortunately, I would always beg her back because I didn't want to handle the reality of the pain. I should have dumper her the very first time.

We were only together 3 yrs. and I wanted to believe she was the love of my life, not the illusion she turned out to be.

However, in MC I learned my W had never been faithful to any man she has ever been with (and there are many, she's 52). 

Serial Cheater.. and a lier.... Leopards don't change their spots. It' who they are. 

Good luck you brother and let us know how it goes.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

The question I have is did you expose the A or A's. It sounds like that did not happen. That in my opinion helps the WW keep up the lies. It also sets up a future problem with her AP's trying to fish in that pond again

I understand the thing with your kids but it could cause you problems in the future and it would be best to know and know now.


----------



## DadO5 (Nov 29, 2012)

mahike said:


> The question I have is did you expose the A or A's. It sounds like that did not happen. That in my opinion helps the WW keep up the lies. It also sets up a future problem with her AP's trying to fish in that pond again
> 
> I understand the thing with your kids but it could cause you problems in the future and it would be best to know and know now.


This is honestly something that I am struggling with. Her mother knows and is very supportive of me. My family does not know as of today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 8, 2012)

exposure is a tool to help wake up the WS and to make it much more difficult to engage in deceit, many men do not expose WW because they are embarrassed for others to know that they have a unfaithful wife. but what is worse embarrassment or enabling her to not face her demons?


----------



## DadO5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ostera said:


> I know exactly the feeling. My stbxw kept going back to her X when we had arguments. She would have sex. At first deny, then TT me later. She did this on many occassions throughout.
> 
> Unnfortunately, I would always beg her back because I didn't want to handle the reality of the pain. I should have dumper her the very first time.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the insightful comments. Its entirely possible that my wife is the same way. I never begged my wife to come back, but merely stated what my expectations are and what the boundaries are, and if she didn't want a D, that she would give me all the information that I required so I could make an appropriate decision for my life. Unfortunately I did not get the full truth, and now I have to reevaluate the situation and then make the best decision for me and my children, consequences be damned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope Springs Eternal said:


> Well, my WW didn't lie to me about anything - she had her A right out in the open, with me privy to everything. _Still_ a lot of damage is done.


Ouch!

Do you feel that hurt you more than if she had lied, connived and hid it?


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

DadO5 said:


> Thank you for understanding me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think more of us understand you than don't. Most men/women here have already been through this. Due to their understanding of their situations they are trying to 'speed' up your process.

I am still in denial that my stbxw and I are seperated. I am very much trying to realize in my heart that the woman I married was nothing like she portrayed to me. That's a hard pill to swallow. This is my 3rd marriage (I'm 50). I thought I found the 'right one' finally. 

Turns out that the beautiful woman I married, who has an awesome career and is very attractive has extremely high NPD/BPD traits and is a serial cheater.

I buried my head in the sand for 3 years because I was unaware of what I was dealing with. I didn't understand personality disorders. If I have found TAM 3 years ago I would have never got with this woman.

I hope your situation doesn't turn out like mine. It's devastating


----------



## Hope Springs Eternal (Oct 6, 2012)

remorseful strayer said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Do you feel that hurt you more than if she had lied, connived and hid it?


Well, that's a tough one. Either way, it hurts. I feel that I more than contributed to her wanting attention from another man, in that I had shut off intimacy for many, many years, and couldn't really blame her for feeling empty, lonely and rejected. But when I discovered that she was getting this attention (it was an EA with someone distant), she just said she wanted to seperate and have her "space" while she figured things out.

That was a bad time, knowing that the texts and emails were flying, knowing that he was giving her attention that should have been coming from me. 

Now I know that nothing I did justified her cheating, that's 100% her bad, but I also know that I contributed to the breakdown of our marriage. We are reconciling now, and things are going pretty well.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

DadO5 said:


> This is honestly something that I am struggling with. Her mother knows and is very supportive of me. My family does not know as of today.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


IMO, it's best to expose to OMs spouse if the OM is married. 

As for your family, IMO, it is best to wait until you decide whether you want to reconcile or divorce. 

If you tell them while reconciling, sometimes family can interfere in a negative way. 

I would expose to mutual friends, that do not know your family, though


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope Springs Eternal said:


> Well, that's a tough one. Either way, it hurts. I feel that I more than contributed to her wanting attention from another man, in that I had shut off intimacy for many, many years, and couldn't really blame her for feeling empty, lonely and rejected. But when I discovered that she was getting this attention (it was an EA with someone distant), she just said she wanted to seperate and have her "space" while she figured things out.
> 
> That was a bad time, knowing that the texts and emails were flying, knowing that he was giving her attention that should have been coming from me.
> 
> Now I know that nothing I did justified her cheating, that's 100% her bad, but I also know that I contributed to the breakdown of our marriage. We are reconciling now, and things are going pretty well.


You are rare in your ability to have insight into your responsibility for the breakdown in intimacy. 

I am glad though that you are not accepting responsibility for the affair. 

An affair is always the wrong way to try to "FIX" marital problems. 

Best wishes for a continued recovery, but with your ability to see your own faults, I am wagering you two will be okay.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeffery said:


> exposure is a tool to help wake up the WS and to make it much more difficult to engage in deceit, many men do not expose WW because they are embarrassed for others to know that they have a unfaithful wife. but what is worse embarrassment or enabling her to not face her demons?


Exposure only works if the WW has a conscious. My stbxw had an affair with one of her x's cousins. She entire family knew. 

We started hanging out at a place where her x's uncle and aunt hung out. I wasn't aware that they knew of the affair. My WW taked to them and acted like they were best friends and still 'family'. Only later did I learn that the uncle and aunt can't stand my WW. They were just being 'polite' because of me.

My WW coundn't care less.(NPS trait big time) what other people think.

She even told a mutual friend (female) once, "My x won't let me have the kids because I am with too many different men."

WOW!


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

DadO5 said:


> Thank you for the insightful comments. Its entirely possible that my wife is the same way. I never begged my wife to come back, but merely stated what my expectations are and what the boundaries are, and if she didn't want a D, that she would give me all the information that I required so I could make an appropriate decision for my life. Unfortunately I did not get the full truth, and now I have to reevaluate the situation and then make the best decision for me and my children, consequences be damned.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She TT'd you.. my wife did the same thing.. months would pass and then she would say, "I should probably tell you this...." and new wounds would open up. 

Looking back I feel shame for trying to make something work that was doomed the day the relationship started.. I was too in awe of her beauty and (fake) charm.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey Dad, how are you doing?


----------

